# Taylor Swift: Brust-Vergrößerung, ja oder nein?



## beachkini (28 Apr. 2012)

​
In dieser Woche sorgte die Country-Sängerin Taylor Swift für Aufsehen und zwar in einem blau-weiß gestreiften Kleid. Am vergangenen Montag wurde Taylor in diesem Kleid in Beverly Hills fotografiert und die Gerüchte-Küche begann sofort zu brodeln. Der Grund hierfür war nicht etwa Taylors Kleidungsstil, sondern das, was sie darunter trägt. Dem einen oder anderen erschien die Country-Sängerin beim Anblick dieser Bilder nämlich um einiges kurvenreicher. Hat sich Taylor etwa die Brust vergrößern lassen?

Dieses Gerücht machte in der Klatschpresse natürlich sofort die Runde und zahlreiche Meiden spekulierten und diskutierten, ob sich die erst 22-jährige Taylor denn tatsächlich unters Messer gelegt haben könnte. Das Promiportal “Hollywood Life” befragte dabei einige Schönheitschirurgen, die sich absolut sicher sind, dass Taylor eine OP hinter sich hat. Ein Gegenargument lieferte allerdings “E!Online”, weil ein Freund der Sängerin diese Gerüchte dementiert haben soll.

Der Schönheitschirurg Dr. Anthony Youn vermutete laut “Hollywood Life”, dass Taylor in die Fußstapfen der Country-Sängerin Dolly Parton treten möchte. Denn auch sie hat sich für eine Brust-Vergrößerung unters Messer gelegt. Ein anderer Schönheitschirurg aus Beverly Hills ist sich ebenfalls sicher und erklärte, es sei offensichtlich und Taylors neue Brust sehe sehr schön und proportional aus. Gegenüber “E!Online” hat eine, der Sängerin angeblich nahe stehende, Quelle diese Gerüchte dementiert. Taylor habe keine Brust-Op hinter sich. Wir können nur weiter spekulieren, bis sich Taylor selbst zu dieser Sache äußert, oder was meint ihr? 

Die Bilder dazu gibts hier:
http://www.celebboard.net/internati...wift-out-about-los-angeles-23-4-2012-x11.html


----------



## tommie3 (28 Apr. 2012)

Sieht schon nach etwas "Nachhilfe" aus.


----------



## Q (30 Apr. 2012)

Die Antwort ist ganz einfach. Sie hat mal beim *Q* vorbeigeschaut. Habe da extra eine Praxis für:



​


----------

